# What is going on with MVCI owners web page? / Massive Marriott Mess



## KathyPet (Mar 21, 2016)

Tried to log in to the owners site with the user ID and password I have had ever since we bought over 10 years ago.  Got a message saying log in failed and that I had to own a MVCI week to use the site.  Like duh!  Called owner services and waited 20 minutes on hold before I got a advisor on the line.  Explained problem and he wasted no time is transferring me to the on line support dept where a message told me wait time was expected to be in excess of 20 minutes.  45 minutes on hold with these people!  This is unspeakably bad service!


----------



## bazzap (Mar 21, 2016)

KathyPet said:


> Tried to log in to the owners site with the user ID and password I have had ever since we bought over 10 years ago.  Got a message saying log in failed and that I had to own a MVCI week to use the site.  Like duh!  Called owner services and waited 20 minutes on hold before I got a advisor on the line.  Explained problem and he wasted no time is transferring me to the on line support dept where a message told me wait time was expected to be in excess of 20 minutes.  45 minutes on hold with these people!  This is unspeakably bad service!


Your patience is admirable, but you are absolutely right that is terrible service.
I have been logging in to the website OK today.
Hopefully, you just hit a glitch and you will be back online quickly.
Good luck.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 21, 2016)

Just hung up,with on line support.  He asked me for my e mail,address and then said there was no user ID and password associated with that E mail.  I said but I have had that user ID and password for more than 10 years.  He said he had never seen a e mail address with no user ID and password associated with it and it was all "very strange".  He gave me my owner ID and said I would need to go to the owner log in page and set up a user ID and password again.  I went to start that process but now they require a longer user ID then my original one.  I don't want to have to have a new User ID and password.  I have my old one memorized and I don't want to change it just because they screwed up.  I am not happy about this at all.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2016)

They haven't done a great job with the switch over to the new website. But it could be worse. It it possible that you originally registered the website under a different email address and have since gotten a new one?

I think I would just go ahead and create the new login and memorize the new one. It will just be easier in the end.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 22, 2016)

*Massive Marriott Mess*

Two weeks ago I sent my husband's death certificate into MVCI.  I also sent a letter requesting that his name be removed and that my name be shown as the primary owner of our two,weeks.  This was done in accordance with Marriott's instructions.
Last night I attempted to log in to see if the changes had been made.  Could not log in with my user ID and password.  Kept getting a message saying ownership must be established in order to log in.  Spent 45 minutes on hold trying to reach a MVCI customer service rep.   That rep connected me with on line support.  Spent another 15 minutes on hold with them.    That dept advised me that I needed to create a new user ID and password and gave me the account number.  This was a different account number then I had previously used.  Evidently MVCI had changed the account number with no notification to me of the change.
Once I established a new user ID and password and logged in the page that I was on was completely different from what I was used to seeing.  Clicked to bring up my weeks.   None of my existing DC points that I already had were shown.  Clicking on options for 2017 usage only showed ability to use the weeks.   No options to get DC POINTS OR MR points.
Went to on line chat.  Rep came on and checked and said that weeks were not enrolled in DC points program. I said they were enrolled and if she would check she would see prior history showing weeks exchanged for points in the past.  She did some checking and said she could see prior exchanges for DC points but weeks were not currently enrolled.  She did not know why and told me to call back this AM.  Another 30 minutes wasted.
Called back this morning.  Talked to customer service again.  The rep started consulting with a supervisor.  When the changes were made to place my name as primary the MVCI account number was changed and the weeks were moved to the new account number.  Evidently the MVCI rep who did the changes was not aware that if a ownership change is processed changing the owner from a deceased spouse to the remaining spouse the DC points enrollment does transfer to the new spouse so the weeks were unenrolled.  Enrollment had to be reestablished under the new account number.  Another 30 minutes  spent on the phone to fix.
2 HOURS on the phone to fix their screw up.   Nothing received from MVCI either in writing or via E MAIL notifying me of new account number or being unenrolled from DC points program.  Am I unhappy and very dissatisfied with their service or lack thereof?  HELL YES!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 22, 2016)

Kathy, you certainly seem to have hit the "jackpot" with a number of items coming in to play for what should be a simple process.  It's that much worse because MVW should be trying to make things easier, rather than more difficult, for people who have no choice in dealing with administrative issues following the death of a loved one/co-owner.

There's no excuse for bungling the continued enrollment of your Weeks in an account that bears only your name.  None.  The DC has been established long enough that the reps who work in Owner Modifications should know that simple rule without a second thought.  Because they deal routinely with the issues unique to situations that arise from the death of owners, more than any other MVW reps it's entirely reasonable to expect that they not make a bad situation worse.

I'm not trying to make excuses for any other difficulties you've encountered, but I am trying to figure out how they may have happened.  It could be due to the fact that under my-vacationclub.com accounts, co-owners were basically working with the same account so what one did was accessible to any others.  Now with owners.marriottvacationclub.com, each owner has been assigned his/her own account and each requires his/her own sign-in information.  It's causing issues with log-in as well as Marriott Rewards-related items.  Many of us, including me, have had to ask Customer Care for help with setting up the new website so that its reservation and other functions work for us the same as they did under the old.  They really could have made this process so much easier if they'd simply sent out emails asking us which account number we preferred to work in as the primary, and given us a chance to choose to continue using the same log-in information for that one. 

And now as difficult as it's been for you I suppose some of us will be better prepared that we may face additional difficulties down the road, so I thank you for that.


----------



## californiagirl (Mar 22, 2016)

First of all, I'd like to express my condolences on the death of your husband.  What a nightmare for you...especially at such a difficult time in your life.  There is no excuse for this.  I had a problem with the switch to the new website.  It did not recognize me as an owner, just my husband.  It took over an hour on the phone with customer service with a supervisor on the line.  No apologies, almost an attitude that it was my fault and I was wasting their time.  When I started the call I was not angry or even irritated, but by the end I was totally pi$$ed off!!!  I ended up having to create a new username and password as well.  

I hope this is the end of it for you and that you have smoother sailing in the future.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry about your husband

The key I'm taking away is to never tell MVCI about anything let your kids deal with it after you're gone.


----------



## nakyak (Mar 22, 2016)

I wouldn't waste any additional time going through the system at Marriott.

Contact the Customer Advocacy office and tell them that you have an open thread on TUG about this issue.  The issue will get resolved without you having to waste time on hold and explaining the problem to 10 different layers of people.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> The key I'm taking away is to never tell MVCI about anything let your kids deal with it after you're gone.



Good advice.  I have seen multiple problems reported when a remaining spouse tries to get a deceased spouse off an account.  Why do it?  Let your estate handle at which time your kids can elect not to accept the Week if they so choose.  In the interim leave the account as is and just keep using it.

George


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 22, 2016)

If I leave his name as primary then all weeks reservations or reservations made with DC points automatically default to  his name.  Can I call and change them?  Yes but that takes more work especially if you get put on unending hold at MVCI.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2016)

I think what is happening here is that there is never one ownership number for a week. An ownership number is assigned to each individual. Your husband had one number and you had another. The online profile that was setup was associated with his ownership number. When he was removed from the account, it then defaulted over to your number. Since you hadn't set up an online profile associated with your ownership number, it is what led to you having to setup the new profile.

It still does look like additional mistakes were made when changing the names over, but having to setup a new account seems to make sense given how they have changed the website in the recent changes. Two owners on the same weeks need to have two login IDs.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 22, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I think what is happening here is that there is never one ownership number for a week. An ownership number is assigned to each individual. Your husband had one number and you had another. The online profile that was setup was associated with his ownership number. When he was removed from the account, it then defaulted over to your number. Since you hadn't set up an online profile associated with your ownership number, it is what led to you having to setup the new profile.
> 
> It still does look like additional mistakes were made when changing the names over, but having to setup a new account seems to make sense given how they have changed the website in the recent changes. Two owners on the same weeks need to have two login IDs.



That's it exactly - all of us who have co-owners on our Weeks have always had separate account numbers but on my-vacationclub.com they all were accessible with a single log-in.  On owners.marriottvacationclub.com that's not the case and it's wreaking havoc.

In my case despite deleting cookies on my laptop first from the website and then completely, I couldn't get the log-in information associated with my ownership to un-populate (if that's a word?) so couldn't make reservations associated with Don's Marriott Rewards number, the only one we use.  The solution is that they added the same MR number to my account too so hopefully that fixes this one issue going forward.  We'll have to see if any others come up.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 22, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> Good advice.  I have seen multiple problems reported when a remaining spouse tries to get a deceased spouse off an account.  Why do it?  Let your estate handle at which time your kids can elect not to accept the Week if they so choose.  In the interim leave the account as is and just keep using it.
> 
> George





KathyPet said:


> If I leave his name as primary then all weeks reservations or reservations made with DC points automatically default to  his name.  Can I call and change them?  Yes but that takes more work especially if you get put on unending hold at MVCI.



Leaving things as is and letting heirs take care of it might be the simple solution now but I agree with Kathy - doing so will cause other problems.  I also don't think it's a good idea ever to saddle heirs with things that could have been resolved, because they have enough to deal with in their time of grief.

Plus, more importantly, if these things aren't brought to MVW's attention then there's a risk they will never be fixed.  Whether problems arise naturally or are due to incompetence, which Kathy's situation seems to be a mix of both, why not give MVW the chance to show that they're capable of making things right?  It's at least worth a try.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 22, 2016)

If my husband and I each had separate MVCI account numbers then I was certainly never made aware of it.  We set up the MVCI web site account years and years ago and have never been told that we had separate accounts.  If they established separate owner account numbers for each of us you would have thought that somewhere along the line in the 20'years we have owned Marriott we would have been made aware of this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2016)

KathyPet said:


> If my husband and I each had separate MVCI account numbers then I was certainly never made aware of it.  We set up the MVCI web site account years and years ago and have never been told that we had separate accounts.  If they established separate owner account numbers for each of us you would have thought that somewhere along the line in the 20'years we have owned Marriott we would have been made aware of this.



I agree, it certainly wasn't very well known, nor very transparent. But on the old website, if you went in to the owner profile details, you could see each of your owner numbers. There was a separate tab for each owner. The new site took that all away. I guess it would be a good idea for everyone to setup an online profile for each owner so this type of thing doesn't happen to them.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 22, 2016)

Until reading the various posts here, I had not really looked in too much detail at how the new website represents our ownership.
Studying it now though it does seem strange.
Previously, after getting our multiple account numbers consolidated, we could access all our weeks through a single sign in although we did see all our individual account numbers and respective "primary" ownerships listed separately.
Now, our normal sign in (we have only ever used the one) just seems to show my name and account number, but does seem to give full access to whatever we need to do for using and/or paying MFs for all our weeks irrespective of whether I was the "primary" or my wife was?!
(Oddly though it only seems to show the MF Inserts ... for the weeks for which I was the "primary")
Nothing is ever simple with MVC systems.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 23, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree, it certainly wasn't very well known, nor very transparent. But on the old website, if you went in to the owner profile details, you could see each of your owner numbers. There was a separate tab for each owner. The new site took that all away.



And I think what they took away was one of the more valuable features of the old site.  This new "improved" version is awful.


----------



## WFP (Mar 23, 2016)

WRT the ownership, if you have a Trust set up for spouses, and the TS (s) are in the trust then there are three owners.  That is our situation.  Now, the enrollment in DC and the subsequent renewals are associated with one (based on this thread) of the spouses.  We were told that the DC enrollment could not be held by the trust "owner".  When the accounts were all under one online username, this did not create a problem except if an online maintenance fee payment was made.  The DC enrollment renewal was under one of the spouses but thee (three in our case) TS bills were available under the Trust "Owner".

Now we have a login for the Trust "Owner" and will have to see what new surprises that will bring.

One of the Children of the spouses is the Trustee of the trust and as such, uses that login...that is us as the Spouses NEVER used the online access and only dealt in paper or phone.

/WFP


----------



## alexb (Mar 23, 2016)

*Marriott web site*

Just logged in 
Can not access my weeks or points online it has been like this for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## jme (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been logging in and looking at my weeks and points during the past two weeks without issue all along, so not sure why I can and others are having trouble. 

I need to book something soon, so hope it continues to be working OK when I'm ready.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't stand it.  I simply can't stand it.  Does anyone at Marriott know how to do their jobs correctly.
Today I received the following letter from MVCI.

"Dears Mrs. Pet****:

Thank you for your recent request to Marriott Vacation Club International.  I am happy to assist with the ownership change of the Grande Ocean property and St. KITTS.

I have updated our internal records to reflect a ownership change from Thomas and Kathleen Pet***** to Jennifer A. PEt*****.  Your owner number is *******.  Please reference this number when inquiring about your account or when making reservations."

WTH?    Who in the world is Jennifer Petruska?   I don't know anyone named Jennifer Petruska.  Do you believe this?.....


----------



## m61376 (Mar 25, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> That's it exactly - all of us who have co-owners on our Weeks have always had separate account numbers but on my-vacationclub.com they all were accessible with a single log-in.  On owners.marriottvacationclub.com that's not the case and it's wreaking havoc.
> 
> In my case despite deleting cookies on my laptop first from the website and then completely, I couldn't get the log-in information associated with my ownership to un-populate (if that's a word?) so couldn't make reservations associated with Don's Marriott Rewards number, the only one we use.  The solution is that they added the same MR number to my account too so hopefully that fixes this one issue going forward.  We'll have to see if any others come up.



Who did you call/how did you get them to add your husband's MR# to your account as well? Same situation here; my husband's reward number was always automatically added even though I made the reservations from my account, and from what I'm gleaning that won't happen in the future. It would be nice if I can correct this before having to argue about getting credits for stays.


----------



## nakyak (Mar 25, 2016)

KathyPet said:


> I can't stand it.  I simply can't stand it.  Does anyone at Marriott know how to do their jobs correctly.
> Today I received the following letter from MVCI.
> 
> "Dears Mrs. Pet****:
> ...



I stand by my previous post and suggestion that you should just contact Customer Advocacy.  Don't waste your time & energy and become more frustrated going through the system.  Just go right to the top and the issue will get resolved.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 25, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Who did you call/how did you get them to add your husband's MR# to your account as well? Same situation here; my husband's reward number was always automatically added even though I made the reservations from my account, and from what I'm gleaning that won't happen in the future. It would be nice if I can correct this before having to argue about getting credits for stays.



As long as you don't have your own MR Number regardless of whether you've used it in the past, and as long as the owned intervals are exactly the same in both of your accounts, then this should work.  They won't be able to do it if there are different MR Numbers associated with multiple owners or if all Weeks/Points in the different accounts aren't jointly owned.  Send an email to MVCICustomer.care@vacationclub.com, or navigate through the website:  *Have a Question?* at the top of the sign-in screen *--> Customer Care* button.  It may help to direct them to this thread.

If I could have un-populated the sign-in info on my laptop I would have instead done that, set up different sign-in information using Don's MVC account number, and started working in that one.  Eventually, hopefully, when he and his laptop are available we'll set up his account and figure out how I can access it on my laptop.  I'd prefer to do that in order to fend off problems down the road.

If you have any upcoming Weeks or DC Points owner stays (NOT II stays) that were booked through the new website and need to have the MR number added, use the Contact Us info at marriott.com after MVW does their fix.  I sent this and had a response the next day, no problem:


> _My wife Susan and I jointly own Marriott Vacations Worldwide timeshare Weeks. MVW recently updated the timeshare owners' website resulting in ownership weeks booked through my wife's account not having my Marriott Rewards number attached to them. An MVW rep has corrected the account so that future joint-ownership stays booked through either of our accounts will include my MR Number. In the meantime we have an upcoming stay [res # and check-in date]. Will you please add this stay to the "Upcoming Reservations" list on my marriottrewards.com account so that I can access it easily and so that the resort is prepared to offer my 500MRP Platinum Arrival Gift at check-in? Thank you._


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 25, 2016)

nakyak said:


> I stand by my previous post and suggestion that you should just contact Customer Advocacy.  Don't waste your time & energy and become more frustrated going through the system.  Just go right to the top and the issue will get resolved.



Kathy, I agree with this.  Send an email to MVCICustomer.care@vacationclub.com.  Give them your name and your MVCI account information.  Include the link to this thread [http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240008] or tell them how to find it, and tell them you are TUG User KathyPet.  Ask them to please review this thread and have somebody get back to you as soon as possible.

I will be very surprised if they're unresponsive but I would give them time to research your situation and either contact you for additional information or put together the solution.  Please let us know if you haven't heard anything by Monday afternoon.  Good luck.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 25, 2016)

I think someone from MVCI reads this board.  I got a call from a Monica at MVCI saying that she understood I was having trouble getting the registration on the account transferred to my name and she wanted to talk with me and see if there was anything she could do.  She did not reference the latest screw up with ownership transferred to a Unknown Jennifer Pet*****.  I did call her and told her all I had gone through but that the account now looked ok on line so she did not need to do anything more.    I then told her about the letter and she did check and it is my name on the account not Jennifer so it would appear that the letter was a "clerical error".  However she did want the name of the employee who signed the letter so they could bring the error to their attention.  She apologized for the problems I encountered and told me to call her if I had any more issues.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 25, 2016)

KathyPet said:


> I think someone from MVCI reads this board.  I got a call from a Monica at MVCI saying that she understood I was having trouble getting the registration on the account transferred to my name and she wanted to talk with me and see if there was anything she could do.  She did not reference the latest screw up with ownership transferred to a Unknown Jennifer Pet*****.  I did call her and told her all I had gone through but that the account now looked ok on line so she did not need to do anything more.    I then told her about the letter and she did check and it is my name on the account not Jennifer so it would appear that the letter was a "clerical error".  However she did want the name of the employee who signed the letter so they could bring the error to their attention.  She apologized for the problems I encountered and told me to call her if I had any more issues.



Glad to hear it.    I'd suggest that you hold on to Monica's contact information and deal only with her if further problems arise.


----------



## normab (Mar 27, 2016)

Not that this will make you feel better, but it took me several weeks to get in.   They kept sending me links to reset my password, and then I would get an error.  I tried both Explorer and Firefox on my PC to no avail.  

Then one day I tried my iPad.  I had 3 links.  First one failed to get it done.  Second one failed too.  Third one worked.

After getting the password updated, I then tried Explorer and still can't get in. I can get in with Firefox. I think Marriott needs to fire these folks.  And maybe whoever is hiring the firms needs to go too.  

One other problem is that we have more than one ownership number.  Not sure why the salespeople did this, but they did.  So now we need multiple logins to see our weeks properties. Really sad.   It's a major corporation outsourcing to incompetent IT firms.  


Norma


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2016)

normab said:


> One other problem is that we have more than one ownership number.  Not sure why the salespeople did this, but they did.  So now we need multiple logins to see our weeks properties. Really sad.   It's a major corporation outsourcing to incompetent IT firms.
> 
> 
> Norma



Each person will always have their own ownership number. So you and your spouse would each have their own number. It seems that isn't very well known. I would see there being a problem if one single person has multiple numbers though.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Each person will always have their own ownership number. So you and your spouse would each have their own number. It seems that isn't very well known. I would see there being a problem if one single person has multiple numbers though.


As a result of a historical quirk that I struggle to remember the detail of now, my wife and I have 3 customer numbers between us, so potentially face the problems you envisage associated "if one single person has multiple numbers"
After some early teething problems though, this was not an issue with the old website after MVC consolidated all the customer numbers under a single sign in, although we couls still see the other customer numbers.

With the new website, we can now only see the one "primary" customer number and we received an email from MVC last month saying
"In order to securely service your individual accounts and associated ownership, each web account must be associated to one individual customer account. A customer number selection for your online account has been made. The following Ownerships now are available under the user account xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx."
Apart from no longer being able to see the other customer numbers, we seem to be able to see, reserve and pay MFs for all our weeks irrespective of which one of us or which customer number was the primary when purchasing.
Strangely, the only thing we don't seem to be able to see are all of the eBilling Invoices and Inserts (only the ones associated with the one now selected as the primary)
I will need to get this resolved before the 2017 MFs are notified.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2016)

bazzap said:


> As a result of a historical quirk that I struggle to remember the detail of now, my wife and I have 3 customer numbers between us, so potentially face the problems you envisage associated "if one single person has multiple numbers"
> After some early teething problems though, this was not an issue with the old website after MVC consolidated all the customer numbers under a single sign in, although we couls still see the other customer numbers.
> 
> With the new website, we can now only see the one "primary" customer number and we received an email from MVC last month saying
> ...



I think if you have joint ownership of all your weeks, a single ownership number and web login profile will work quite well. No need to ever setup the other users web profile. I think though if one week is deeded to the husband and another is deeded to the wife, then a single profile won't work. This is where the previous website was better. One login with a different tab for each person.

I actually did a chat the other night and had the rep give me my wife's ownership number and went ahead and setup a web profile for her. This was mainly due to the issues that KathyPet reported. Now that they are both setup, it would hope it make the transition easier if the need arises. So we now have two login IDs. I suspect if I want the reservation in her name with her MR number attached, I will make the reservation under her login credentials. Any reservations made under mine will be attached to my MR account.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I think if you have joint ownership of all your weeks, a single ownership number and web login profile will work quite well. No need to ever setup the other users web profile. I think though if one week is deeded to the husband and another is deeded to the wife, then a single profile won't work. This is where the previous website was better. One login with a different tab for each person.
> 
> I actually did a chat the other night and had the rep give me my wife's ownership number and went ahead and setup a web profile for her. This was mainly due to the issues that KathyPet reported. Now that they are both setup, it would hope it make the transition easier if the need arises. So we now have two login IDs. I suspect if I want the reservation in her name with her MR number attached, I will make the reservation under her login credentials. Any reservations made under mine will be attached to my MR account.


Good to know.
We are both named on the deeds for all of our weeks, albeit 
some with me as the primary and my wife as the secondary
some with my wife as the primary and me as the secondary
and for those resorts where allowed (not all), our children are also named on the deeds.
I guess (assuming there are no downsides to doing so) we probably should look to set up a web profile for my wife with her own customer number(s) to keep all options open, even if we do for now anyway continue manage our jointly owned weeks through the current single sign in.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 27, 2016)

My husband is alive but if he should die before me, Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards will NEVER know as he currently is the lifetime Gold and most years Platinum member. 

The fact that he had nothing to do with achieving this status other then Marriott recognizing Him as primary owner....why?...because he's a guy??? Really really annoys me. 

With my recently acquired Starwood ownership I set them straight from the beginning 

Sorry for all your issues.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Good to know.
> We are both named on the deeds for all of our weeks, albeit
> some with me as the primary and my wife as the secondary
> some with my wife as the primary and me as the secondary
> ...



This is what we are doing. I see no downsides to doing so. I really never plan to log in using her web profile. If we ever want her MR number on a reservation, we can always change it at checkin.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> The fact that he had nothing to do with achieving this status other then Marriott recognizing Him as primary owner....why?...because he's a guy??? Really really annoys me.



I think they just go by who is listed first on the deed.


----------



## Toppermom (Mar 27, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> My husband is alive but if he should die before me, Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards will NEVER know as he currently is the lifetime Gold and most years Platinum member.
> 
> The fact that he had nothing to do with achieving this status other then Marriott recognizing Him as primary owner....why?...because he's a guy??? Really really annoys me.
> 
> ...




As seems obvious in this thread, most people do not know that there are separate account numbers for joint owners.  Additionally, they don't consider the repercussions if one co-owner dies.  The fact that you change the primary on your MVCI account does nothing to the deed for the property.  It will allow you to make reservations and get Elite night credit and MR points--but you will still be listed legally as joint owners of the timeshare for the deeded week.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 28, 2016)

Toppermom said:


> As seems obvious in this thread, most people do not know that there are separate account numbers for joint owners.  Additionally, they don't consider the repercussions if one co-owner dies.  The fact that you change the primary on your MVCI account does nothing to the deed for the property.  It will allow you to make reservations and get Elite night credit and MR points--but you will still be listed legally as joint owners of the timeshare for the deeded week.



Agree....but that was not my point. 

All our status was credited under only one owners name. 
We have 3.5 million lifetime points and 650 lifetime nights under my husbands name and account number. 

If my husband dies first ( not wishing you dead dear) that status and those nights and those points would all be lost if I notify the companies of his death. 

So he will live on so I can continue to enjoy the elite status we both earned as joint owners. 

At the time I decide to sell my timeshares I will produce the death certifucate as needed ( had to do this after my mothers death for a TS jointly owned) but not before. Just not necessary.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 28, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Agree....but that was not my point.
> 
> All our status was credited under only one owners name.
> We have 3.5 million lifetime points and 650 lifetime nights under my husbands name and account number.
> ...



I agree with you.  Despite a preference for having all my i's dotted and t's crossed, this is one thing that we'll probably let slide until it has to be confronted.  It's just so unfair that the benefits of the one MR account we've only ever used have been earned through joint timeshare ownership and joint Marriott VISA spending, but all of it is supposed to cease to exist should Don go before me.  It's the reason I've never applied - and am still hesitating despite this latest wrinkle - for my own Marriott Rewards number.  If/when the day comes that I'm forced to confront it I plan on fighting hard to keep the status/points that WE earned.  I know it's a losing proposition but IMO it will be worth fighting for.


----------



## Toppermom (Mar 28, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Agree....but that was not my point.
> 
> All our status was credited under only one owners name.
> We have 3.5 million lifetime points and 650 lifetime nights under my husbands name and account number.
> ...



That is a good point and I can understand your position.  I hope you don't have to face that situation for many many years, if ever.


----------



## Toppermom (Mar 28, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree with you.  Despite a preference for having all my i's dotted and t's crossed, this is one thing that we'll probably let slide until it has to be confronted.  It's just so unfair that the benefits of the one MR account we've only ever used have been earned through joint timeshare ownership and joint Marriott VISA spending, but all of it is supposed to cease to exist should Don go before me.  It's the reason I've never applied - and am still hesitating despite this latest wrinkle - for my own Marriott Rewards number.  If/when the day comes that I'm forced to confront it I plan on fighting hard to keep the status/points that WE earned.  I know it's a losing proposition but IMO it will be worth fighting for.



What would you suggest doing in an attempt to fight this?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 28, 2016)

Toppermom said:


> What would you suggest doing in an attempt to fight this?



It just seems so unfair that after jointly earning the status, if I go first there's absolutely no change for him but if he goes first, I'll have to start all over again.  (As far as the Marriott Rewards Points, spouses inherit from each other but I don't know if I'd inherit his only if I have a current MR account at the time?  I guess I'd have to add that to the fight.  )

Like I said it'll probably be a losing proposition but to me it's worth at least a little bit of effort.  I'm guessing that I'd have no chance at all of success if we both had current, active MR accounts throughout the years when status was earned in his account.  But maybe there will be a slight chance if an attorney is involved and is able to present proof that we've only ever used the one and Don's earned status is a direct result of our joint ownership/account.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 28, 2016)

I've read this thread from start to finish a couple of times, and I'm still not sure I understand what the brouhaha is about concerning the way the old system vs. new system handles user accounts.

When we bought our DC Points and Barony week in 2014, both were titled in our joint names. We were assigned one membership number and received the white & yellow membership card which showed the owner number and Rewards number and both names were listed as owners. My wife has the Marriott Rewards account, so her Rewards number is linked to our MVC membership number. She is also the Marriott VISA accountholder.

We then set up a user ID/password for the online system. We only have one ID/password and we both use it whenever either of us sign in. Under our online profile my wife is shown as the Primary owner, as I would expect since the Rewards account is hers. I'm not listed anywhere online, but I'm obviously on the deeds.

This setup transferred seamlessly from the old system to the new. What is different for the folks who have had difficulties with the transition?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> I've read this thread from start to finish a couple of times, and I'm still not sure I understand what the brouhaha is about concerning the way the old system vs. new system handles user accounts.
> 
> When we bought our DC Points and Barony week in 2014, both were titled in our joint names. We were assigned one membership number and received the white & yellow membership card which showed the owner number and Rewards number and both names were listed as owners. My wife has the Marriott Rewards account, so her Rewards number is linked to our MVC membership number. She is also the Marriott VISA accountholder.
> 
> ...



The issue is that YOU were actually issued two ownership numbers. You just don't know it. You can do a chat with a rep online and find out yours if you so desire. If your wife is to pass before you and you want your name to show on the all the reservations and them to show up in your Marriott.com upcoming reservations, you will need to create a new web profile for on the Marriott Vacation Club website for yourself.

The old website had one user login for both husband and wife with different tabs for each ownership number, the new one requires you to create a separate web profile for each ownership number. No biggie for most.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 28, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> I've read this thread from start to finish a couple of times, and I'm still not sure I understand what the brouhaha is about concerning the way the old system vs. new system handles user accounts.
> 
> When we bought our DC Points and Barony week in 2014, both were titled in our joint names. We were assigned one membership number and received the white & yellow membership card which showed the owner number and Rewards number and both names were listed as owners. My wife has the Marriott Rewards account, so her Rewards number is linked to our MVC membership number. She is also the Marriott VISA accountholder.
> 
> ...



We were issued two membership numbers at the time of purchase but only ever did transactions under the number assigned to Don, because he is the only one of us that opened a Marriott Rewards account.  But, I'm the one who handles all of our travel transactions so it's my name that's always been associated with my-vacationclub.com.

Now under owners.vacationclub.com all of our ownership information is the same in each of our separate accounts, but the same log-in name and password that I used for my-vacationclub.com brings up my ownership account which doesn't have a Marriott Rewards number attached to it.  So, the difference is that on the new website none of the same transactions I did on the old account are processed the same in this new one.

The obvious answer is that we, Don and I, need to change things so that his account is the one that automatically comes up when I sign in to do any of our transactions.  The simple solution should be that Don register his account online and then I start using his log-in information on my laptop.  The problem with that is, I've tried umpteen ways til Sunday to "un-populate" the sign-in fields on my laptop and for whatever reason it just can't be done!  That's why I finally asked customer.care for help and why their solution is to populate my Profile info with Don's Marriott Rewards number.  That solves the problem I'm having but I can't wait to see what surprises are in store.  

Among other issues Kathy ran into problems because she was never aware that she'd been issued her own membership number, and, after she told them she'd lost her husband they deactivated his account information which voided the log-in information she'd been using all along.

Jim, I bet that if you'd been logging into my-vacationclub.com for all these years with one owner's name but transacting under the other owner's account, you would be coming up against this same issue now that joint-owner accounts have been individualized on the new website.  What could happen seamlessly in the old, what we never had to consider, cannot be done in the new.  Count yourself lucky.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> <snip>  The simple solution should be that Don register his account online and then I start using his log-in information on my laptop.  The problem with that is, I've tried umpteen ways til Sunday to "un-populate" the sign-in fields on my laptop and for whatever reason it just can't be done!   <snip>



Did you try clearing all of your cookies on your computer? I for some reason can't get the website to remember any of my credentials.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you try clearing all of your cookies on your computer? I for some reason can't get the website to remember any of my credentials.



I did.  After you suggested it in another thread I tried first to delete cookies only for the website but when that didn't work I deleted all of them and that didn't work either.  What's really odd is that I don't have the "Remember Me" (or whatever it says) box checked but still both fields are populated and staying that way - have lost count of the number of times I've shut down and restarted following suggestions from a few different people.

The only thing I can think is that somehow it's an Apple/Mac issue and not a website issue but they haven't been able to help, although they've helped me run enough tests to know it's a problem only with this one website.  It's a mystery!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I did.  After you suggested it in another thread I tried first to delete cookies only for the website but when that didn't work I deleted all of them and that didn't work either.  What's really odd is that I don't have the "Remember Me" (or whatever it says) box checked but still both fields are populated and staying that way - have lost count of the number of times I've shut down and restarted following suggestions from a few different people.
> 
> The only thing I can think is that somehow it's an Apple/Mac issue and not a website issue but they haven't been able to help, although they've helped me run enough tests to know it's a problem only with this one website.  It's a mystery!



Perhaps you have Safari setup to remember website login information? I know that on Chrome after logging in to a website I get a popup asking if I want it to remember my login information. This is different from cookies. Perhaps there is a setting where you can go in and delete that?

How to Remove Saved Passwords from a Web Browser


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 28, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> The only thing I can think is that somehow it's an Apple/Mac issue and not a website issue but they haven't been able to help, although they've helped me run enough tests to know it's a problem only with this one website.  It's a mystery!



Are you using Safari on your Mac? Safari is usually set up to automatically remember user names and passwords separate from the normal cookies file. I'm a dedicated Mac user myself, so here is how you delete the login information in Safari 9.0.3:

While in Safari, go to:

1. Safari/Preferences...
2. The Preferences window opens
3. At the top, there is a series of graphical menu items - General, Tabs, Autofill, Passwords, etc.
4. Click on Passwords
5. You will see a list of all of the user name/passwords for websites you visit. Find any and all entries for these website URLs: 

owners.marriottvacationclub.com
www.my-vacationclub.com

6. For each, click on it to highlight it and then click "Remove"


Then when you log in with the correct user name/password you want to use, tell Safari to remember the new user name/password.

If you are using Chrome, there is probably a similar procedure for that browser as well, I'm just not familiar with what it is.


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 30, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The issue is that YOU were actually issued two ownership numbers. You just don't know it. You can do a chat with a rep online and find out yours if you so desire. If your wife is to pass before you and you want your name to show on the all the reservations and them to show up in your Marriott.com upcoming reservations, you will need to create a new web profile for on the Marriott Vacation Club website for yourself.
> 
> The old website had one user login for both husband and wife with different tabs for each ownership number, the new one requires you to create a separate web profile for each ownership number. No biggie for most.



Has this changed since this post?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 30, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you have Safari setup to remember website login information? ...





JIMinNC said:


> Are you using Safari on your Mac? Safari is usually set up to automatically remember user names and passwords separate from the normal cookies file. ...



I'm familiar with this, use it for a few non-important sites.  It's something the Apple Geniuses also looked at but they glossed over it because the website was noted with "Never Saved."  This time I completely deleted it from the list and that cleared the fields.  Yay!  I'm not quite all the way fixed yet but should be over the weekend, when Don and I can sit down together and coordinate all this.  Will keep you posted ... 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 31, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> Are you using Safari on your Mac? Safari is usually set up to automatically remember user names and passwords separate from the normal cookies file. I'm a dedicated Mac user myself, so here is how you delete the login information in Safari 9.0.3:
> 
> While in Safari, go to:
> 
> ...





This information about being able to see the web sites and the
Associated passwords is one of the most helpful things I have ever read anywhere not just on TUG.  I had no idea this capability was there.  The only change I would make is to add that you go into Settings and then into Safari from the settings app.  Thank you so much for this very valuable piece of information.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 31, 2016)

KathyPet said:


> This information about being able to see the web sites and the
> Associated passwords is one of the most helpful things I have ever read anywhere not just on TUG.  I had no idea this capability was there.  The only change I would make is to add that you go into Settings and then into Safari from the settings app.  Thank you so much for this very valuable piece of information.



You are correct that it is in the "Settings" app in Safari on an iOS device like an iPad or an iPhone. But on a Mac running Safari in the latest versions of OS X (El Capitan, Yosemite, etc) you have to launch Safari and look under Safari/Preferences.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 1, 2016)

Beginning 3/31 several posts in this thread were related to the same system-wide technical issue that is being discussed in this one:  New Website - my-vacationclub.com is now owners.marriottvacationclub.com

Because the specific issues about which Kathy started this thread, and another unique issue, have been apparently resolved, the posts about unrelated website tech issues have been moved to the one linked above and this thread is being locked.

Kathy, if you have further issues specific to your account just let me know and then this thread can be reopened.


----------

